# Startup repair has tried several tines but still...



## silentilicic (Aug 24, 2014)

"Startup repair has tried several times but still cannot determine the cause of the problem."

Story time,
So my laptop was working completely fine, then one day it went incredibly slow. Just suddenly, out of the blue. I tried to run a scan but it froze and I couldn't do anything, and after waiting a couple hours just shut it off from the power button.
Now, starting up takes it straight into startup repair. 

It's an HP Pavilion i7 and roughly 2 1/2 years old. It's never given me any problems, and I take care of it pretty well. 
I was able, the first time, to factory reset it back to windows 8 (I had upgraded to windows 10 around September) since it gave me an error every time I tried to restore, and it didn't fix the problem. I have no restore points now.

I don't have a boot disk, but later today I'll be able to use another laptop and a usb if there's any way to get windows onto it and boot from there? 

Let me know what other information you need, I'd love to get my laptop working again .


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of that HP Pavilion laptop?
What's the exact product number(P/N) on it?
What country do you live in and where it was purchased?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

